# Mod position available to the right person.



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Once again we find ourselves looking for a moderator to handle one of our forum areas. 

This time its the News and Rumours area.

If you're interested in GW news and rumours and feel you have the motivation and ability to keep the area updated with current news from various sources (I have a long list of sites to check daily) shoot me a private message asap.

Jez


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am laid off right now ... with no work insight until mid summer.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This mod position was filled a long time ago. 

Anyone reading this needn't apply now


----------

